# ISPConfig 3 umziehen...



## nofreak (29. Juni 2013)

Hallo in die Runde,  die Aufgabe recht einfach:  Server A mit ISPConfig 3 soll vollständig zu Server B umgezogen werden, ebenfalls mit ISPConfig 3 ...  Fand ich folgende Anleitung und habe die durchgearbeitet... 

1) Kopiere alle web* user Zeilen aus den /etc/passwd und /etc/shadow Dateien auf das neue System.  
2) Kopiere alle client* Gruppen Zeilen aus den /etc/group und /etc/gshadow Dateien auf das neue System. 
 3) Kopiere die Ordner /var/vmail und /var/www auf den neuen Server.  
4) Kopiere die ISPConfig mysql Datenbank auf den neuen Server.  
5) Kopiere die mysql Datenbanken der Webseiten auf den neuen Server. Außerdem müsst Du ggf. noch die User und DB Einträge aus der &quot;mysql.mysql&quot; Datenbank für diese Datenbanken mit phpmyadmin exportieren und auf dem neuen System importieren. Pass aber auf dass Du nur User und DB Einträge für die Webseiten / Client datenbanken kopierst und nicht aus versehen auch die Einträge für die ispconfig DB oder den mysql root User. 

... um dann festzustellen, dass nur die Hälfte passiert ist ...  Kommando zurück ... alles resetten ... obwohl teilweise schon was funktioniert hat ...   Was fehlte mir (so was ich bemerkt habe)  
1. /etc/apache2/ ... alles vhosts wurden nicht eingerichtet ... 
 2. mir ist unklar, welche clients-Seiten ich kopieren soll. Ein einfaches Kopieren aller &quot;Clients&quot; im Verzeichnis /var/www/ kopiert ja auch Neuinstallationen von ISPConfig usw. - gefühlt nicht gut ...  Also ganz so einfach wie es scheint, ist es einfach nicht. Bleibt die Frage, wie man nunmehr intelligent einen neuen Server bezieht ohne alles manuell neu einrichten zu müssen. 

Ein "fast" normales Problem: Der Postfix hat im Moment schon ein paar E-Mails in seiner Warteschlange, da ispconfig schon ein paar Postfächer "gefetcht" hat (das hat funktioniert). Jedoch konnte Postfix dieses E-Mails nicht zuteilen. Ein Grund könnte sein, dass meine Rechner einen unterschiedlichen Hostnamen hatten ... so ganz schlau werde ich aus den Logs nicht. 

Aber: Wie kriege ich Postfix dazu, die Mails aus der Warteschlange auf einen anderen Rechner zu senden?



Wer kann mir helfen?    
MfG NoFreak


----------



## nofreak (29. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich möchte nicht unhöflich sein, aber ...

... ist diese Frage unverständlich?
... habe ich irgendein HowTo übersehen?
... sind hier keine entsprechenden Experten für ISPConfig?

Würde gerne mein Problem lösen können ... Im Moment stehe ich vor einem ungelösten ...

Danke und Gruß

NoFreak


----------



## florian030 (30. Juni 2013)

Postfix Standard Configuration Examples


----------



## herophil322 (2. Juli 2013)

Ich löse solche Aufgaben meist ganz einfach, backup mit Bacula machen und am neuen Server einspielen. Bacula, the Open Source, Network Backup Tool for Linux, Unix, and Windows .
 Dezentrale Backuplösung

lg herophil322


----------



## Till (3. Juli 2013)

> 1. /etc/apache2/ ... alles vhosts wurden nicht eingerichtet ...


ISPconfig: Tools > Resync.



> 2. mir ist unklar, welche clients-Seiten ich kopieren soll. Ein einfaches Kopieren aller &quot;Clients&quot; im Verzeichnis /var/www/ kopiert ja auch Neuinstallationen von ISPConfig usw. - gefühlt nicht gut ... Also ganz so einfach wie es scheint, ist es einfach nicht. Bleibt die Frage, wie man nunmehr intelligent einen neuen Server bezieht ohne alles manuell neu einrichten zu müssen.


Das komplette /var/www kopieren. ISPConfig liegt nicht unter /var/www sondern unter /usr/local/ispconfig


----------



## nofreak (9. Juli 2013)

Hallo in die Runde,

erstmal danke für die Tipps.

Bacula scheitert im Moment an einer zu hohen Lernkurve zu scheitern. Vor allem alle Anleitungen auf Englisch ist für mich ein Problem.

Aber wie nun ISPConfig 3 umziehen lassen? 

Einfach mit rsync das /var/www Verzeichnis kopieren und danach "Tools > Resync" machen und alles läuft?

Wäre dann ja schön einfach ...

Danke und Gruß
NoFreak


----------



## herophil322 (9. Juli 2013)

Falls du dennoch mal eine dezentrale Backup-Lösung anstrebst, hier eine deutsche Anleitung, wurde selbst von mir getestet unter Debian 6.

Backup mittels Bacula unter Debian GNU/Linux 5.0 "Lenny" Howto &mdash; Asconix Systems - IT Management, Web & Mobile Development

lg herophil322


----------



## nofreak (9. Juli 2013)

Ja, vielen Dank!

Ich werde mir das mal anschauen. Interessant ist es allemal ... 

Gruß
NoFreak


----------



## nofreak (11. Juli 2013)

Hallo in die Runde,

also so recht komme ich nicht klar ...  Und das ärgert mich. Ich finde ISPConfig wirklich klasse, aber warum gibt es kein HowTo für einen erfolgreichen Serverumzug (ohne Versuch und Irrtum)?

Also:
 1) Kopiere alle web* user Zeilen aus den /etc/passwd und /etc/shadow Dateien auf das neue System.  
2) Kopiere alle client* Gruppen Zeilen aus den /etc/group und /etc/gshadow Dateien auf das neue System. 
 3) Kopiere die Ordner /var/vmail und /var/www auf den neuen Server.  
4) Kopiere die ISPConfig mysql Datenbank auf den neuen Server.  
5) Kopiere die mysql Datenbanken der Webseiten auf den neuen Server.  Außerdem müsst Du ggf. noch die User und DB Einträge aus der  &quot;mysql.mysql&quot; Datenbank für diese Datenbanken mit  phpmyadmin exportieren und auf dem neuen System importieren. Pass aber  auf dass Du nur User und DB Einträge für die Webseiten / Client  datenbanken kopierst und nicht aus versehen auch die Einträge für die  ispconfig DB oder den mysql root User.

Ist das denn noch korrekt so? 

An welcher Stelle mache ich nunmehr ein ISPconfig: Tools > Resync?

Wie kopiere ich eigentlich die Daten von Server zu Server ohne wichtige, bereits installierte Dateien von z.B. ISPConfig zu überschreiben? Meines Wissens befinden sich in /var/www doch Links auf die installierten Dateien? 

Sollte man rsync nehmen? Tar kann man ja nicht verwenden wegen der Benutzerrechte bzw. Benutzer/Gruppen-Zuordnung, da diese (zumindestens bei mir) nicht mit archiviert werden. 

Ich stehe ein wenig ratlos da ... 

Danke für Hilfe
Gruß
NoFreak


----------



## nowayback (11. Juli 2013)

Hi,



> Tar kann man ja nicht verwenden wegen der Benutzerrechte bzw. Benutzer/Gruppen-Zuordnung, da diese (zumindestens bei mir) nicht mit archiviert werden.





> Synopsis
> 
> tar [OPTION...] [FILE]...
> 
> ...


Quelle: tar(1): manual page for tar 1.23 - Linux man page

Keine Ahnung warum es bei dir also nicht gehen soll...

Grüße
nwb


----------



## nofreak (11. Juli 2013)

Tar scheiterte bei mir schon beim Anlegen des Archives ohne sinnvolle Fehlermeldung. Ich mag tar nicht sonderlich und die Zuordnung der Benutzer/Gruppen kann er trotz dieser Option nicht (oder ich mach was falsch/verstehe es nicht/bin zu blöde) - aber letztendlich mag ich tar auch nicht sonderlich bzw. komme nicht damit klar.

Nenne mir doch mal bitte den tar Befehl, um das Verzeichnis /var/www/ komplett mit allen Unterverzeichnissen, mit allen (symbolischen) Links, Benutzern, Gruppen, Permissions in eine Datei zu speichern, die ich dann auf einem anderen Server wieder einspielen kann ...

Danke für Deine Hilfe

Gruß
NoFreak


----------



## nowayback (11. Juli 2013)

Hi,

keine Ahnung welches System du nutzt, also ggf. nen sudo davor


```
tar -cvphf /root/backup.tar --directory=/var/www/
```
oder komprimiert:

```
tar -zcvphf /root/backup.tar.gz  --directory=/var/www/
```
Ungetestet, aber denke es sollte so passen 

Grüße
nwb


----------



## nofreak (11. Juli 2013)

Erster Befehl ergibt (als Root):

tar: Anlegen eines leeren Archivs wird feige verweigert.

Ich sage ja, ich verstehe tar einfach nicht ...


----------



## nofreak (11. Juli 2013)

tar -cvphf /root/varwwwbackup.tar --directory /var/www*

liefert, nach langer Arbeit:

tar: Beende mit Fehlerstatus aufgrund vorheriger Fehler


Ich weiß nicht... aber anhand solcher Fehlermeldungen werde ich mit tar nicht grün ... 

Gruß
NoFreak


----------



## nowayback (11. Juli 2013)

> Erster Befehl ergibt (als Root):
> 
> tar: Anlegen eines leeren Archivs wird feige verweigert.



dann wirds wohl tar -cvphf /root/backup.tar /var/www/ sein 

Grüße
nwb


----------



## nofreak (13. Juli 2013)

Hallo in die Runde,

sorry, wenn ich störe, aber ich schaffe es wirklich nicht, einen ISPConfig 3 Server umziehen zu lassen. 

Es fängt schon damit an, dass ein

tar -cvphf /root/varwwwbackup.tar.gz /var/www

immer mit dem Fehler 

tar: Beende mit Fehlerstatus aufgrund vorheriger Fehler

abbricht ... 

Desweiteren passt mir nicht, dass der ispconfig 3 unter /var/www/ispconfig mit ins Archiv gepackt wird, da dort ja eigentlich ein Link auf /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web vorhanden ist. 

Besteht da nicht Gefahr, dass auf dem neuen Server ispconfig überschrieben wird?

Warum gibt es eigentlich für dieses Problem kein vernünftiges How-To? 

Ich verzweifle langsam an diesem Problem ...

Danke für jede Hilfe

Gruß
NoFreak


----------



## nowayback (13. Juli 2013)

hi,



> Es fängt schon damit an, dass ein
> 
> tar -cvphf /root/varwwwbackup.tar.gz /var/www


liegt wohl daran das du das / am ende nicht mit dran machst.


```
Desweiteren passt mir nicht, dass der ispconfig 3 unter /var/www/ispconfig mit ins Archiv gepackt wird, da dort ja eigentlich ein Link auf /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web vorhanden ist.
```
dann lass den parameter h weg.



> Besteht da nicht Gefahr, dass auf dem neuen Server ispconfig überschrieben wird?


Ja und? Lief vorher, also warum sollte es dann nicht laufen? Oder willst du nicht auch die alte ISPConfig Datenbank wieder einspielen sondern lieber eine neue erstellen?!



> Warum gibt es eigentlich für dieses Problem kein vernünftiges How-To?


Gibt es... ich zitiere mal:


> Here the steps:
> 
> 
> 1) Backup the following directories on the old server: /var/www, /var/vmail and /etc, ensure that you preserve permissions e.g. with "tar pczf backupfile.tar.gz /directory/to/backup".
> ...


Quelle: HowtoForge Forums | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials - View Single Post - Migrate to new server

Grüße
nwb


----------



## nofreak (13. Juli 2013)

Zitat von nowayback:


> hi,
> 
> liegt wohl daran das du das / am ende nicht mit dran machst.
> 
> ...


----------



## F4RR3LL (13. Juli 2013)

Ich habe nun schon ..keine Ahung wie oft ispconfig Server umgezogen. Diese, viel zu kurze Anleitung, beschreibt eigentlich alles was man wissen muss.
Schwer wirds, da gebe ich Dir recht, wenn das administrative Wissen für Server fehlt. 

Wichtig ist einfach.... alles was in der Anleitung beschrieben ist ... nicht Punkt für Punkt blind abarbeiten, sondern das ganze im Geiste durchgehen, in Bezug auf eigene Belange überlegen ob jeder Punkt so passt, vorbeiten und dann erst umsetzen. Zu deutsch... kein blinder Aktionismus.

Gruß Sven


----------

